# Fingers crossed.......



## FastRich (May 11, 2012)

Got my EA90 Aero back the other day from Easton. It's supposedly been completely re-spoked. Of course the spokes are the same Sapim's it had before. Maybe it was just a bad batch of spokes and these are good to go (trying to be a glass half full guy here). 

I have been on my Fulcrum 7's since the last broken spoke on my Eastons. The Fulcrums are a little heavier, a little stiffer and don't look as bling but through a bunch of training miles, 526miles on RAGBRAI, and a few rides since I got back, they have stood up to some serious abuse and never even flinched! 

I put the EA90's back on my bike but one more broken spoke and those things are down the road for whatever I can get out of them and some Ksyrium SL's are gonna happen.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

You need more then your fingers crossed, Easton sucks. Think about your comment about the bad batch of spokes, I sent EA 90 SLX's back 4 times in 14 months, and when I told Easton no more rebuilds on this set they compromised by downgrading me to EA 90 SL's which broke spokes in less than 3 months. How many bad spokes are in a batch, 2-3 years worth? Go ahead and make your plans for the Ksyrium SL's, your EA90 rebuild won't last, that is a fact. I went with the Kysrium SL’s and these wheels are rock stars. In fact the EA 90 SL didnt even get back to me from Easton before i went and bought the Ksyrium SL's, the day that spoke broke on a brand new set of wheels that Easton had sent me I called Easton got my RA return number shipped the wheel, and the next day i bought the Ksyrium SL's. The rebuilt EA 90 SL is still in the shipping box unopend. Eventually when i get around to it i will try and sell them.


----------

